# RHS US Shipping Speed?



## Xexyz (Nov 29, 2013)

How fast is Standard Domestic Shipping? Also in the "Order Shipped" email, the tracking doesn't work. On the realhotstuff.com site it says


> Tracking Error
> The tracking system returned the following error : No tracking information is available .


.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 29, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> How fast is Standard Domestic Shipping? Also in the "Order Shipped" email, the tracking doesn't work. On the realhotstuff.com site it says
> .


 

Usually takes a day or two for processing, once it ships, (as you live in the United States) it's about three to five days (may be slower due to the holiday rush).


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 29, 2013)

My tracking doesn't work. I think maybe I'm just doing it too early.


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 29, 2013)

Tracking is pretty hit or miss (in general, not a RHS issue). Sometimes it doesn't start working until you've already got your package.


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 30, 2013)

Yay! Tracking works now! 


> *Location* *Description* *Date / Time*
> TRENTON
> NJ, 08650 Processed through USPS Sort Facility November 29, 2013 - 9:49 pm


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 30, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Yay! Tracking works now!


 

Post was not moving yesterday, as it was Thanksgiving, so keep that in mind. Glad its going places though.


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 30, 2013)

> *Location* *Description* *Date / Time*
> PRINCETON JUNCTION
> NJ, 08550 Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility November 29, 2013 - 8:34 pm
> TRENTON
> ...


----------



## Xexyz (Dec 1, 2013)

Already in CA! (sorry for double post)


----------

